# Media Markt Angebot - Welcher Monitor taugt was?



## SuperSoft (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH.de-Leute,

die aktuellen Media Markt Angebote sind ja kaum zu übersehen.

Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen bzw. nach 2 neuen Monitoren bin, wollte ich doch fast 2 Stück kaufen, ohne euch zu fragen! 

Hier die Angebotenen Media Markt Monitore:

Link zum Media Markt Flyer

Bitte kurz auf Seite 6 gehen und kurz die 3 Monitore ins Auge nehmen.

Welcher lohnt sich vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Ich bin Gamer und spiele gerne und oftmals auch zuviel. 

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!


----------



## Painkiller (13. Januar 2011)

Dann würde ich den Acer nehmen. 

Der liest sich nicht schlecht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Januar 2011)

Unbedingt den Acer S242HL, die anderen sind Schrott.


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. Januar 2011)

Nebenbei ist das eine nette Altwarenvermarktung da. i7 930 und GTX 480? Warum? Und dazu nichtmal Triplechannel-Ram. Echt schwach liebe Medianer...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, ist mal wieder typisch aber der Acer Monitor für 171€ ist echt ein Schnäppchen, die anderen zwei sind aber misst.


----------



## amdintel (14. Januar 2011)

würde zwei für 80 € nehmen und beide am PC betreiben


----------



## Johnny05 (14. Januar 2011)

Nimm,wenn es schon unbedingt der Mario-Barth-Laden sein muss,den Acer, die anderen beiden kannst Du getrost vergessen.
not Topic:
Und Leute,wer auf diese "Einkaufspreise" hereinfällt,die so vollmundig herausgebrüllt werden,muss schon ziemlich dumm sein,denn Ich will mal die wirklichen Einkaufspreise der Metro sehen zu denen MM und Saturn gehören.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab den Fujitsu SL 3230T schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren.
Davon ein Jahr als PC Monitor.
An dem gibts absolut nix auszusetzen 
Schon gar nicht zu dem Preis.


PS:
Das der Acer besser ist steht außer Frage - allerdings kostet er ja auch fast 50€ mehr.


----------



## amdintel (14. Januar 2011)

was soll immer dieses generelle über diese Märkte eigentlich herum meckern , dumm ist nur die Werbung  wenn  man ein bißchen da rum kuckt spart man richtig Geld und billiger als Internet Bestellungen wo warten muß bis überhaupt mal was geliefert wird , ich habe einiges gekauft und das wesentlich einfacher und billiger als über das Internet -> wo man deine Adrtess/Kunden Daten an 3. weiter gibt , zwecks Webe Belästigung .


----------



## SuperSoft (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.

Ich wollte hier jetzt keine große Diskussion lostreten, aber es könnte ja sein, dass wirklich ein Schnäppchen dabei ist. Das weiß man aber nur, wenn man "gute bis sehr gute" Kenntnisse in Sachen Monitore hat. Daher habe ich ja euch um Rat gefragt, um vielleicht so ein verstecktes Schnäppchen zu ergattern!


----------



## amdintel (14. Januar 2011)

wieso das ist doch alles ganz einfach:
wenn man ein Angebot beim Geiz Markt sieht 
googlend man anschließend mal rum und vergleicht die  Preisen im Internet

dazu kommen dann noch Versand Gebühr,Versicherung,Verpackungs  Gebühr darf bei Internet Bestellungen  was sehr oft die Bestellungen erheblich verteuert  als wenn man gleich zu Geiz Markt rennt


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> ...dazu kommen dann noch Versand Gebühr,Versicherung,Verpackungs Gebühr darf bei Internet Bestellungen was sehr oft die Bestellungen erheblich verteuert als wenn man gleich zu Geiz Markt rennt


 
Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, aber "Versand Gebühr, Verpackungs Gebühr" wie du es nennst, sind in der Regel im Begriff "Versandkosten" von vorn herein inkludiert und betragen im Inlandsversand vielleicht so um die 8-9€. Transportversicherung ist da fast immer sowieso auch dabei. Find das selbst nicht so erheblich überteuert, zumal Märkte generell um die 20% Aufschlag bei ihren Preisen draufhauen. 

Meistens ist es also eher so, dass Computer-Hardware über´s Internet (geizhals) weitaus billger ist, als wenn man z.b.: zum Media Markt rennt. (Nichts gegen diese Märkte, aber so ist es nunmal...)

@Topic:
Bei diesem Acer S242HL Monitor gehen mir beim Flyer etwas die genaueren technischen Daten ab. (Kontrastverhältnis, Schnittstellen, genaue max Auflösung etc...) Soviel zu Media Markt und Produktbeschreibungen.


----------



## Master451 (14. Januar 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Acer S242HL Monitor gehen mir beim Flyer etwas die genaueren technischen Daten ab. (Kontrastverhältnis, Schnittstellen, genaue max Auflösung etc...) Soviel zu Media Markt und Produktbeschreibungen.



das alles kann man auch bei Amazon nachlesen, die das Angebot, wie bei den Einkaufspreisen oft, gekontert haben
Acer S242HLABID 60,9 cm Widescreen TFT-LED Monitor: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Zielgruppe: Dank Full HD Auflösung und HDCP fähigen Anschlüssen ein idealer Multimedia-Bildschirm
Besonderheiten: Helligkeit 250 cd/m², Kontrast 12.000.000:1, Reaktionszeit 5 ms
Signalanschlüsse: 1. Analog 2. Dual Input (DVI w/HDCP)
Herstellergarantie: 3 Jahre bring-in Service
Lieferumfang: Acer S242HLABID, Netzkabel, Handbuch
was meint ihr, is der halbwegs spieletauglich? die Amazon-Rezensionen beziehen sich alle auf die 21,5"/23"-Modelle


----------



## Funkill (14. Januar 2011)

Sooo...ich möchte mich auch mal zu dem Acer äußern, denn ich schreibe gerade von jenem. 

Habe auch heute morgen das Angebot im MM gelesen und habe noch einmal ein wenig Online Recherche bertieben. Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, es ist wirklich ein GUTES Angebot. Hier im PCGH-Preisvergleich so um die 195€ + Versandkosten. Hinzu kommt immer, wenn etwas mit dem Monitor sein sollte muss dieser erst zurück geschickt werden und man sitzt ein paar Tage ohne rum. Meiner Meinung nach ein Pluspunkt für die Märkte vor Ort, weshalb ich da auch gerne mal was hole, vorallem wenn es im Angebot ist. 

Warum habe ich zugeschlagen? Positive Rezessionen bei verschiedenen Onlinehändlern u.a. bei Alternate mit 8 mal 5 Sternen bewertet. (Ja ich weiß, da müssen nicht unbedingt überall unterschiedliche Personen mit objektiven Meinungen dahinter stecken aber dafür hat jeder selbst einen Kopf zum nachdenken, um die Kommentare einschätzen zu können.  )
Was mich sofort begeistert hat war die Farbtreue und das gestochen scharfe Bild. Ich bin kein Fachmann und kann das daher nur als Leihe beurteilen aber im Vergleich zu meinem LG Flatron W2242T (auch im MM zum Angebotspreis geholt und NIE bereut, war nämlich hinterher wieder für 179€ noch für 1 Jahr zu finden) wirkt das Bild so. Ich bin bis jetzt absolut zufrieden auch wenn ich ihn erst seit ein paar Stunden besitze.
Von mir gibt es für den Preis eine klare Empfehlung für den Acer. Einziges kleines Manko, was einem aber beim Kauf bewusst ist, es ist eben klar Lack und von daher heißt es oft putzen. 
Ansonsten Energieverbrauch dank LED noch geringer als beim LG bei größerem Bild, was will ich noch mehr. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte auch noch ein wenig beitragen zur Meinungs- / Bildschirmfindung


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2011)

bin auch am überlegen mir den acer von media zu kaufen aber wea ich noch nicht weiß ist das ein full led oder nur eine Backilde Led


----------



## Funkill (15. Januar 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> bin auch am überlegen mir den acer von media zu kaufen aber wea ich noch nicht weiß ist das ein full led oder nur eine Backilde Led



Habe mich gerade mal bezüglich der Unterschiede beider Technologien belesen und schätze einfach mal das es LED-Backlight ist aufgrund der nur 26.1 Watt im Betrieb. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir persönlich die Ausleuchtung vollkommen ausreicht und ich die Helligkeit auf 50% reduziert habe, damit er mich nicht so anstrahlt . 
Ich denke für den "normalen" Mulitmediaanwender ist der Monitor vollkommen ausreichend. 

Ich sitze immernoch mit breitem Grinsen vor ihm!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Januar 2011)

Ein Full LED Monitor bekommst du nicht unter 1000€, natürlich ist es ein Backlight LED Monitor, bringt aber trotzdem einiges, habe ich an meinem BX2450 auch und möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Du hast nicht solche derben Lichthöfe also der Hintergrund ist besser ausgeleuchtet!


----------



## StefanStg (15. Januar 2011)

weder das die soviel kostet hät ich nicht gedacht aber ok technik muss bezahlt werden. Hab ihn mir heut noch mal bei media angeschaut schaut schon super aus, aber hab ihn doch nicht gekauft weil ich schon einen lcd habe der wo erst ein jahr ist er ist zwar bei weiten nicht so gut wie der von acer aber solange der nicht kaputt geht=( oder ich ihn verkauft kriege kaufe ich mir kein


----------



## AMDFan2005 (15. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> würde zwei für 80 € nehmen und beide am PC betreiben



2 mal Schrott statt 1 mal guter Monitor?

Interessante Meinung. 
Von Jemanden, der anscheinend sowas wie Stammkunde vom Blödmarkt ist, aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## Blade_Runner (18. Januar 2011)

ich war gestern mal im Media Markt.
Der Acer für 171€ist echt nen Top Moni


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2011)

ich finde beide gut vom Preis den für ca. 90 € und den für ca. 170 €,


was das Angebot an geht heißt  es leider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es macht daher keine Sinn darüber weiter


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Januar 2011)

Zu lange diskutiert, aus die Maus!


----------



## doodlez (18. Januar 2011)

hät ich das Geld und den Pc dafür hätte ich auch zugeschlagen, denke auch ohne dieses Angebot  wäre es ein Toptip denn selbst die 12 mio :1 Kontrast sind fast unschlagbar


----------

